# samsung le46a558p3fxxu



## joe mi (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys, having some problems with my tv, once i switch it on its as if the stand by button is being repeatedly pressed. it wont let the picture come on, just keeps switching on and off automatically, this has been the case for 3 days now. for the first 2 days it done said problem, but eventually came on, today it wont come onto the picture at all. does anyone know what this could be? its very annoying! any help would be much appreciated. someone told me it could be the resistors would this be the case?:upset:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi joe mi welcome to TSF,

Is this tv still under warranty?


----------



## joe mi (Jun 19, 2011)

thankyou, no the warranty has ran out!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

it probably has some bad components, you would need to know how to test them to find which ones they are. probably needs to be brought in for service.


----------



## joe mi (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah ive had it nearly 2 years and its on for quite some time everyday. and its never had a service done on it, i ll test a few bits to see if i can source the problem. i still think its a resistor burnt out!


----------

